# Rats sensing emotions?



## SillyOrangeRats (Apr 1, 2014)

This might be wishful thinking on my part, but I had an experience with my rats recently that made me ponder about rat senses. I was really upset (crying), I walked into my bedroom (where the boys were having free range time) and sat down on my bed. As soon as I sat down, 2 of my boys ran over to me from different areas in the room and were all over me. They were licking me, sniffing me, and even grooming me. My boys are affectionate, but this was an all out affection war that I don't normally see. It was so cute that I forgot I was crying and laughed. Do you think it's in the realm of possibility that rats can sense human emotions?


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

It's already proven that rats are one of the animals who can feel empathy.  
Also, they think tears are delicious.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

oh absolutely! When i'm upset my girls swarm me, once I've calmed down a bit the kids run off to play once again but Lilly will stay behind and groom me till I assure her that I'm ok and she can go wreak havoc else where lol


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

I definitely believe rats can know. Also, rats are intelligent and can probably bond with other species the way dogs have been able to bond with other species. Even if it is wishful thinking, you have experience to make you feel closer with your babes.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Absolutely... rats sense your emotions. Not all rats act empathetically, but those that do are quite consistent about it. Many rats actually devote much of their thinking in trying to understand you. I've seen rats sad, and if they can feel sadness, it's only natural they can see it in others too.

I understand this is something we will never convince some people of, but in all probability once you feel the love and the empathy, it's a feeling you can't shake, you just know your rat understands you.


----------



## Juliah456 (Mar 12, 2014)

My boys are so affectionate, they cuddle and lick me when I'm sad and I can't stay sad for long  they help me through hard times, I really can't thank them enough.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

They absolutely do. They adore their humans and have been proven to show empathy.

I once had a rat who was so in tune that he was extremely important in helping me stop self harming. It distressed him to a point that I couldn't bear to see him so upset and ultimately stopped.


----------



## Perocore (Jan 6, 2014)

My rats most certainly are in tune with how I'm feeling. If I'm upset they'll stop whatever they're doing and will do their very best to cheer me up...they've actually stopped several panic attacks on my part. It's really awesome for me, instead of being afraid of me, they comfort me. They expect the same out of me, too- if one of them is frightened or upset then they will come to me and want me to hug and hold them until everyone feels better. We take care of each other, which is very important since I have serious anxiety problems and depression.


----------



## NocturnalNerd (Mar 14, 2014)

I truly believe they are capable of empathy. In fact many animals are. Hearing all these stories and bonds between people and their companions should be proof to you I think. My rat seems capable of picking up on my emotions. We share happy times, playfulness, sadness. We even take naps together. If I'm tired he'll settle down with me.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Absolutely most animals can. I have a service dog, and let me tell you he is so sensitive it is not even funny. My rats are the same. All of my animals can tell the emotion of others too, and even their motives, before they are even showing it to me.

Animals are amazing. They are lovely.


----------

